# Scallop & Rib Cardigan--Knit



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished up a new design, the Scallop & Rib Cardigan. It's worked with a size 9 needle and worsted weight yarn so it goes fast, and this one gave me a chance to learn i-cord trim, which makes the buttonholes and edging (and was much easier than I thought!). Sizes range from 32-34" to 44-46" bust. Make body and sleeves as long as you wish (I like extra long sleeves!).

Pattern: $3.00

You can find it here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scallop--rib-cardigan


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh that's lovely. And I just went to Ravelry and checked out the pullover. beautiful also. I've made a couple of Ashton shawls so would I be able to handle the lace on these do you think?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, absolutely. It's just yarnovers and decreases by k2tog, ssk, and sk2p.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is beautiful. I edited your description to include the pattern price, per forum section rules.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> This is beautiful. I edited your description to include the pattern price, per forum section rules.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Oh, shoot! I knew I forgot something. Thanks!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, shoot! I knew I forgot something. Thanks!


It happens to me all the time.....no problem, we are here checking so one of us will eventually catch it


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!Love the lacy details on the borders!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so elegantxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the pretty scallop edging!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Love the pretty scallop edging!


I'm very pleased with how it turned out, too. It was a lot of fun to see it taking shape.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice design!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely sweater and great design!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you--the yarn is also quite warm this chilly morning.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice design.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one,,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I missed this when you posted it, but it is so lovely. I saw the Paloma and then checked your listing of topics and found this. Beautiful patterns Sorlenna and such lovely knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I missed this when you posted it, but it is so lovely. I saw the Paloma and then checked your listing of topics and found this. Beautiful patterns Sorlenna and such lovely knitting. :thumbup:


Thank you so much!


----------

